# Sony has slashed price on PS3



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/fun.games/07/09/sony.price.reut/index.html


About time! Been waiting for them to do this!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I still would never buy it. :mrgreen:


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

there sales are going to go up.... fast.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

^^^^

then they are prolly going to raise prices again


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no they would never raise the prices after a drop.

Xbox is not going to cut prices but are releasing a xbox elite version end of the year to try and up sales a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Wii still kicks ass in terms of sales. I love my Wii.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Wii *slip woops smash* shattered TV with Wii remote hanging out


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Thats bullcrap from people who think that in order to throw a baseball, for example, you actually have to throw it as hard as possible and don't wear the wrist strap that actually keeps in on your wrist. :razz:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The new pirates of carribean that came out for Wii has me contemplating getting one


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Still would much rather have a Xbox. Elite gave you the exact same thing PS3 has. (Besides blueray) The HDMI output, with a little better quality. And to top that off I can use that 20 bucks to buy Xbox live, which Sony can never replicate. I know a lot of people that bought PS3 just to say they had it. I would rather have an xbox or a wii anyday. Wii, because it's cheaper, fun, interactive. And xbox because its fun, has xbox live, and they can just keep adding stuff that people can download. Along with profiles, add-ons, more computer connectivity, accesories. Even if it was 250 dollars I would rather buy a wii.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The new game www.stargateworlds.com i believe is just for ps3, and ratchet and clank is just too cool.

Hate them label games that only come out for one console. Cuz xbox comes out with the cooler Star wars games


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

I am saving up for a regular Xbox in hopes i can get the Kh2 game....... Ive only played it once, and i fell hard for Axel, lol. But I would totally buy a ps3........Cuz then I could play the Kh3 game when it comes out.....but not able to afford anytime soon......


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

the only game systems i have is a nintendo DS that i got for my birthday last month and some computer games.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I still love my freaking N64. Goodnight.
> And If I still had my sega genesis I'd be playing that too.
> But anyway I still like my PS2 because I'm obsessed with my Final Fantasy games and Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts two because I have freaking beaten them at least a bagillion and a half times.
> Yes, when I talk about video games I talk like a little kid.
> ...


Final Fantasy X Rules! I tried playing the one after that, but just got too confusing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Currently, I dont have any systems. Which is why im saving for an xbox. mostly for Kh2.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

I have had the original NES, original Gameboy, Gameboy Color, and Gameboy Advance. Now I have the Super NES, N64, Gameboy Advance SP, have had Playstation, have PS2, and the Wii. I have always loves Nintendo and they don't disappoint me....they really made gaming popular and have and continue to revolutionize it. Playstation is fun for certain games....right now my PS2 basically serves as a way to play Guitar Hero and DDR. But I don't find PS3 even worth the cost at the $100 price slash....good graphics and Blu-ray crap don't exactly entertain me for long...at least the Wii offers a new way to play and it does have decent games. Not to mention its half the price.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

hmmm..... money has always been a issue for me. When i have money, i always end up spending it on random crap i really dont need, and then i see something i want, but have no money, thanks to the random crap. so ya. I am doing bunches trying to save up, while refraining myself from spending. 
Although its proving to b a difficult task......


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

If you're buying a console to play games...get an Xbox. If your buying a console to watch Blu-ray movies....get a Playstation.


----------

